# Decal or Screen Printed



## TWDay (Mar 25, 2017)

Were the decals on a 1967 Stingray screen printed. water decal or adhesive decal? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 25, 2017)

You are not done with that bike yet? If i remember right - chainguard and fork darts are screen printed and all others are water slide.


----------



## TWDay (Mar 25, 2017)

LOL. Man 1966fastbacks, you're a hard taskmaster.

 The chain guard I don't think will be too hard to screen print The fork darts may be a challenge. Of course I'll need to get some clean artwork of all the decals to make the screen.

I hope to have the bike done in about a month. 

I want to ride it at least one more time. At 6'4" and 260 lbs I'm not sure the bike will handle it. LOL


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 25, 2017)

A month would be rear record time. I cheat and use all decals from bicyclebones from Ebay. They work great. How you doing on getting parts? You do know the right seat is $400-800. ouch. I'm 6' 2" 240 and can ride a stingray just fine. Just don't do any wheelies or jumps. Good luck.


----------



## TWDay (Mar 26, 2017)

See 1966 fastbacks, you ain't riding it right. If you ain't doing wheelies and jumps you ain't rid'in. LOL   Just kidding.

Basically I want to restore as if it was used for 5 or 6 years and then put in the back of the garage for 43 years. You know, showing signs of wear but in good shape.

I am bidding on every part I need on ebay. Tomorrow the bidding ends and I hope I get everything. One guy in Illinois has everything and in very good shape. Wheels, sissy bar, fenders, handlebars, chain guard, sprocket and gooseneck.

Hang tight,

T.W.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 26, 2017)

There is a guy selling fork dart stencils on ebay.  His before and afters looked great. They are item number:

162445983943


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 26, 2017)

1966fastbacks is correct. As far as darts go, I believe there were at least two sizes with the Rays using a shorter version of the full size frames.


----------



## TWDay (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh yea, about the seat. Well, I'll just have to put any old banana seat on it till I find an affordable NOS or nice seat. Like I said, I'm not wanting it to look mint or new. Never did. But I didn't expect it to be as damaged as it was when I went back to my parents house to retrieve it. Oh well. One thing I'm finding out, cars are easier to find parts for to restore. Most of them anyway. LOL


----------



## TWDay (Mar 27, 2017)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> There is a guy selling fork dart stencils on ebay.  His before and afters looked great. They are item number:
> 
> 162445983943



Just looked at the stencils that the ebay seller did. They look good. I guess I could do that in house as I have the machine to cut stencils, vinyl, etc. We have a sign division. I was going to prepare a screen and screen print them. By adjusting the screen art I could make them look weathered and worn. But this would be quicker and then weather them by hand. Thanks for the tip.


----------

